# Warsaw from Drone | Best View on New Warsaw | Poland



## KarolŚcibor (Dec 26, 2020)

I invite you for a tour of Warsaw. All shots were recorded from the drone during the fall of 2020.
Warsaw is a specific city, people are still running, still in a hurry, there is not enough time for everything. In my shots, I tried to show moments that often escape people's eyes. Beautiful mornings, unique mists, new buildings that completely change the city's panorama.

Let me know in the comments if you like it


----------

